# Think Vape Finder DNA250



## Nailedit77 (15/12/16)

The Think Vape Finder DNA250 TC Box Mod requires 3 high drain 18650 batteries for operation. Since utilizing the new Evolv DNA250 Board, and requiring three 18650 batteries, this device is capable of an accurate 250w maximum wattage output! In addition, this device features a spring loaded 510 connection, and is certainly eye appealing!

The Think Vape Finder DNA250 TC Box Mod is primarily constructed of zinc alloy and leather. In addition, this device does feature temperature control for various wire materials including Ni200, Ti and SS! Also, the Think Vape Finder DNA250 is firmware upgradeable and can be customized using the EScribe software! Lastly, this device does feature an ergonomic design, making it comfortable to hold and use!

All in all, this is an excellent deal for the new Think Vape Finder DNA250 TC Box Mod! If you’re looking for a new triple 18650 device that is powered by the Evolv DNA250 board

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

@Greyz Looks similar to the Triade. Even copied the Ostrich leather.


----------



## Greyz (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Greyz Looks similar to the Triade. Even copied the Ostrich leather.



Too late for me, the Triade is with DHL and should be in my hands very soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

